# My nano tank with my diy Led light



## BlackHoleVR (Mar 25, 2012)

Ciao guys, 
this is my diy led light and my tanks 40x25x25 (cm). 
Leds are 5 Cree XP-G R5 6500°K, powered by 700mA constant current. 
Each led is attached on 3-5W heat sink and each heat sink is attached on aluminium bar.

The light ia active from 3/03/2012 (view first 3 photo).

Composition of the bottom:
ADA Turmaline BC
ADA Power Sand
ADA New Amazonia

The plant's are:
- Tenellus
- Hemianthus Callitrichoides
- Moss

The tank:









Tank + Leds









Leds detail:










This is the last photo (19/03/2011),
the light led is incredible.... Explosive plant's growth. Zero algae.








Daily ADA fertilization :
- Bright K 1 ml
- Step1 1 ml
- Special light 1 ml
- Green gain 1 drop









What do you think? :biggrin:

Ciao Christian :icon_smil


----------



## sergio sinay (Nov 12, 2011)

cool tank you have there : )


----------



## cawolf86 (Dec 31, 2010)

Looks great - cool scaping idea.


----------



## radioman (Oct 29, 2007)

That tree will look great.


----------



## BlackHoleVR (Mar 25, 2012)

Small update. :biggrin:
Plant growth is truly amazing roud:
The photos are from March 27, 2012 :angel:

What do you think? :biggrin:


----------



## tatersalad (Dec 7, 2011)

Looks freaking awesome! That light is perfect, how hot does that thing get?


----------



## BlackHoleVR (Mar 25, 2012)

tatersalad said:


> Looks freaking awesome! That light is perfect, how hot does that thing get?


Each heat sink is build for 5 watt and each led dissipates 2,5 watt. The light is cold!! :biggrin:


----------



## vincenz (Jan 29, 2012)

I'd like to read a book under your tree.


----------



## tatersalad (Dec 7, 2011)

BlackHoleVR said:


> Each heat sink is build for 5 watt and each led dissipates 2,5 watt. The light is cold!! :biggrin:


Well, heck that makes it even better then. Really cool LED build with an awesome scape too. Looks great!


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

Very nice build, I think led lighting is the perfect solution on nano tanks!

From my desk where I am supposed to be working


----------



## BlackHoleVR (Mar 25, 2012)

Ciao guys,
this is the small update of my nano tank. The pictures date is 18 April 2012

What do you think?

Ciao and thanks... Christian


----------



## BlackHoleVR (Mar 25, 2012)

I ask the moderators or administrators to move the thread in the *tank journals* section. 

Ciao and tanks Christian


----------



## BlackHoleVR (Mar 25, 2012)

Sorry for my second request.... 

Is possible to move the my thread in the *tank journals* section?? :icon_redf

Ciao and tanks...

Christian


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

If you hit the alert button and ask there, they should move it for you. I've seen them use the alert button this way in the past.

Nice tank. Do you know what kind of moss you have?


----------



## BlackHoleVR (Mar 25, 2012)

Tanks!!
The moss is Taxiphyllum barberi.

Ciao Christian


----------



## BlackHoleVR (Mar 25, 2012)

Ciao guys,
these are some photos showing how I built the lamp... :icon_smil

- Components used:









- Supporting detail:









- Final mount:









Ciao ciao Christian


----------



## BlackHoleVR (Mar 25, 2012)

Ciao guys,
this is another update of my nano tank. The pictures date is 01 May 2012

*The lawn mower has passed...* :icon_eek:

What do you think?

Ciao and thanks... Christian


----------



## Hadouken441 (Mar 19, 2010)

This looks great. Im going to have to try this DIY led thing. Looks amazing


----------



## kuro (May 21, 2010)

That tank look really good. The diy led where did you get the heatsink from? can you skip the heatsink and just put the led directly on the aluminum bar?


----------



## BlackHoleVR (Mar 25, 2012)

Tanks all.

- Components are buy here (sorry but the sites is in italian language :icon_redf ):
1 - Heatsink buy here: http://www.xled.it/prodotti/accessori/#ar03s --> Dissipatore per led 3-5 Watt

2 - Cree LEd buy here: http://www.bizetashop.it/shop/10000-ledelenti/11000-cree/11100-xp-g/xpgwht-l1-1b0-r4-xpgwht-r4

Is not possible attach the led directly on the aluminum bar because the profile is too thin and therefore not able to dissipate the heat produced by the LEDs

Ciao Christian


----------



## ptr (Sep 23, 2011)

Really nice ! Which driver did you use for the leds ?


----------



## BlackHoleVR (Mar 25, 2012)

The led driver is 700mA (28 Watt) constant current driver without dimmer.

The my model is: http://www.bizetashop.it/shop/20000-alimentazioneeaccessori/24000-driverled/24100-inputac/700ma-28w-drv-700ma-28w


----------



## BlackHoleVR (Mar 25, 2012)

Ciao guys,
we calculate the consumption of the led light.

The image shows the working point of an LED (extract from Cree XP-G led datasheet). Each LED is powered by a constant current of 700mA. With this current, the voltage across an LED is equal (approximately) to 3.2 Volt.

The power consumed by each LED is given by:
P = I(current) x V(voltage) = 0.7(Ampere) x 3.2(Volt) = 2.24 Watt

The total power consumed by light is *only*: :icon_mrgr
*Ptot* = P x num.leds = 2.24 x 5 = *11.5 Watt*

I leave you comments ...










Ciao ciao Christian


----------



## BlackHoleVR (Mar 25, 2012)

Ciao guys..

Another update of my nano tank. The pictures date is 19 May 2012

The pic. show clearly the rate of growth plant after pruning (1 May 2012)...

I'm very happy. I can say that the "led" experiment is successful!! :icon_lol:

Ciao and thanks all... Christian


----------



## DanW11 (Apr 3, 2012)

This looks outstanding, the LED lighting has definitely worked well! I'd say this is one of my favorite 'tree' scapes in a nano tank, nicely done.


----------



## haytch (Nov 2, 2014)

*fantastical*

wow - beautiful job :icon_surp


----------



## tosinaco (Oct 11, 2014)

Find it very beautiful.

So it is you who I "copied" the supporting of my diy led fixture from. That was almost a year ago and I saw a post similar like this but in an italian forum although I don't understand italian (I hope that's you ^^). Thank you for sharing your tank and your lighting fixture.


----------

